# 33 week preemie! looking for insight



## LVnMommy

My baby boy born 5/31/13 @ 33 weeks . Emergency c section under general, due to conpleteplacenta abruption!! I lost half my blood:/ he is 4 lbs exactly after losing 6 oz in past couple of days . Any insight or expierence appreciated :)


----------



## Ice Cold Cube

Firstly, congratulations!

My story is very similar - Ella was born at 33 weeks exactly after placental abruption. She was 3lb 15oz. 

Ella was in neonatal care for 4 weeks but came home feeding really well and gaining lots of weight. She was ng tube fed for 3 weeks them started breastfeeding and came home completely breastfed and she still is.

You'll be amazed how much progress your little guy will make each day.

Laura x


----------



## LVnMommy

Wow ! Very similar!! As of now the NG is the only tube he has:) half his feeds are bottle (breastmilk) half Gavagee they are finally goinf to let me put him to the breast tonight!!!!! I want to stricktly breast at home so I am hoping he takes it well! The transition from bottle to boob worrys me I jope it is easy


----------



## WishfulX1

Congratulations! my little girl was born at exactly 33weeks, also an Emergency c-sec under general but it was for pre-eclampsia, she was 4lb 9oz. Only needed help with feeding, was in nicu for 3 days and scbu for 11days so only 2 weeks in total! Came home weighing 5lb 1oz.

She's had a couple of development delays couldn't hold head till 6months, weaning seemed to take forever and only now at 10months is she eating much better! Sat up at 8months but still can't weight bare on her legs, saw physio and they are happy with how she's doing :) 
She's been a little baby for longer which I love as although my son was 4weeks early by 10months he was moving around everywhere were as she just sits and plays! :) 

Hope your little one is doing well and home soon x


----------



## Scorpio23

Hi Ladies,
My lil Leon was born 34+5 on 22 June 2013.
My waters broke @ 34+1. Im still at hospital. Its day 8.
My milk came in on day 5 and im working on suck feeds with the lactation nurse.
Cant wait til we can go home but i know i need to be patient.
Once we go home its gonna be tough so i feel good knowing that i have this time to learn as much as i can off the pros.


----------



## Cheska

My lo was also born at 33 weeks. Was 3lb 11oz. He amazed me and came home on day 16. Was initially tube fed and in an incubator. The only other slight complication we had was jaundice so he spent quite a bit of time under uv light. But otherwise perfect just needed to maintain his own temp and learn to feed and that was that. Seems like a life time ago in some ways. I hope your lo is home before you know it!! Xx


----------



## misspriss

My LO was born at 33+5 at 3lbs 15 oz. He was perfectly healthy just small and couldn't maintain his body tempature or maintain the strength to eat all of his feeds. He started breastfeeding at 5 days old, (he didn't start getting tube feeds until 3 days old due to high magnesium levels). He spent 18 days in the hospital, 4 days in the NICU, probably 6 in the NICU (step down), and another 8 in the low level NICU (they are all called the NICU, but by the end it isn't really...probably what you all in the UK have the SCBU? still more than average nursery but not really NICU....) and the last 5 (or was it 6?) I stayed with him in the room to work on breastfeeding full time. So 18 days in the hospital total.

His lungs and stuff were fine, just needed to gain weight and strength! He stayed "preemie/newborn" for a LONG time. He had to be "kept awake" to feed for a while. He slept so well. All the time, anywhere, you could put him down awake and he would go right to sleep....about 3 weeks adjusted that went away. He fights sleep like a full term baby now...

We did have to use nipple shields to nurse but we got off those recently. 

He only wore preemie clothes for 2 weeks or less, he moved up to newborn in the hospital. Also preemie diapers and newborn are literally the same size, just the newborns are thicker/more absorbent. We just moved into 0-3 month clothes at 3 months actual age, he still wears larger newborn size clothes. He may be moving into size 2 diapers soon though, he just started blowing out of size 1s...either that or a different brand. They are all good for pee but this is the 4th or 5th day he has had poopie clothes. And car seat. And couch pillow....


----------



## LVnMommy

OMG! we have been home almost 2 weeks Now and the sleep schedule is crazy!!! He stays up ALL NIGHT . I sleep maybe 3 hours a night! I can't imagine how I am going to go back to work as I have to be there hy 5 am. Anyone have any tips??? My other children never had this problem!! He also has reflux pretty bad but is now 6 lbs 7 ounces!!!!!!! At one month old!!! He gained a whole pound and a half being home one week!!! Ekkk I love love my peanut! ! Please let me know if you have sleeping advice.. also he grunts, and whines a whole lot which I eead is common with preemies


----------



## AmyB1978

Congrats on being home! The sleep will come, eventually. Have you tried holding him upright after a feed, for about 30 minutes? Or elevating the head of his bed?

My lo was a 34 weeker and she used to squeak and grunt a LOT! She's mostly outgrown it now though.


----------



## AvacynDoll

My daughter was born at 32 weeks, and at first the whole experience was traumatizing. I've found that just talking to the doctors and nurses and asking questions and finding out exactly whats being done/going on eases your mind a lot more


----------



## 9thontheway

Just noticed your post, seems we have lots in common.. Our son was due feb.4th born dec.21st. 4.1 at birth, 3.12 at his smallest. My placenta ruptured, by the time we reached the hospital, they could not find his heart rate, and I was told by the 3 dr. attending to me, I had less than 3 minutes to have bled completely out! Jon Reagan needed no oxygen a feeding tube for one day and stayed 8 days in the normal hospital nursery. Never needed the NICU, THANK GOD! Although we have 9 children in total (7 I delivered, 2 step daughters) I seem to have forgotten EVERYTHING! When you have a preemie, it seems that all your "baby" knowledge flies out the window! Our oldest daughter is an RN and is helpful, as well as most of the nurses that cared for him at the hospital all keep in close contact.. So if you have any particular questions, If I dont know the answer, maybe I can find out!


----------



## LVnMommy

Update!!!--! Maddix is now 9 months and 21 pounds!!! Can't believe all that he went through :/ he still has severe GERD and has to have all feed thickened but he is great! And I am now his pediatrician's head nurse!! Plus I am getting my nexplanon taken out this week :) baby #4 TTC soon! !! Is 4 a lot harder than 3??


----------



## kirstybumx3

Thanks for the update! My LO was born 32 weeks on 20th June last year and is now almost 9 months, 20lbs and has gerd lol :) x


----------



## LVnMommy

Are you thinking of having another!?


----------



## kirstybumx3

Oh gosh no not yet! You are brave lol :) I am really scared of trying for another. We originally were going to when LO was around 1, but I think we may wait til he is 3+ now. It'll take me that long to convince myself, I know I won't enjoy another pregnancy knowing I'm high risk for preemie #2! And I really struggled when rio was in NICU, if I can I want to avoid that ever happening again. I think it's best, for us, to wait until LO is more independent so if I do need to rest I can more so than I could with a baby x


----------

